# wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?



## Bessy333 (9. Dez. 2009)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinen Fragen helfen?


Mein Teich fasst ca 1000 Liter Wasser.
Ich möchte mir einen Teichheizer kaufen. Doch ich weiß nicht welchen.
Einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor habe ich bereits im Teich.
Wieviel Watt brauche ich bei 10000 Liter?
Muß der Teichheizer dann in den Styropor-Ring gehängt werden? Oder wie wird der befestigt?
Ich hab gesehen, es gibt auch Teichheizer mit Frostwächter. Heizen die dann nur wenns friert?

Ich hab gesehen, es gibt auch so Kugeln zum Abdecken. Kennt diese jemand?
Bleiben diese liegen am Teich? Weht die nicht der Wind weg? 
Friert dann der Teich nur teilweise zu? 
Wären die Kugeln besser als ein Teichheizer?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand antworten würde.
Danke.


----------



## ebo (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Hallo.

Also ich würde das Geld für so eine Heizung  ( Anschaffung und vor allem Unterhalt ) lieber in einen vernünftig geplanten Teich stecken.
Wasservolumen, Tiefe und Besatz.

Dann ist eine Heizung mehr oder weniger überflüssig.

Wie stark die Heizung Watt/Liter sein sollte kann ich dir nicht sagen. Steht meiner Meinung nach aber in den meisten Fällen nicht zur Relation.

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.
Ev. meldet sich hier ja noch ein Fachmann der dir hierzu genaue Angaben machen kann. In einem anderen Forum habe ich mal darüber gelesen. Es ist aber definitiv sehr teuer.
Ggfl. googelst du mal.

Ich halte meinen Teich mit Sauerstoffsteinen frei. Das Wasser ist an der Oberfläche an 2 Stellen in Bewegung. Skimmer und Rücklauf zum Teich. 
Weiter ist mein Teich zu 1/3 mit einer Holzterrasse überdeckt. 

Hinzu kommt das der Winter im Münsterland zu unrecht den Namen Winter trägt 

Gruß
ebo


----------



## bodo61 (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*



ebo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich würde das Geld für so eine Heizung  ( Anschaffung und vor allem Unterhalt ) lieber in einen vernünftig geplanten Teich stecken.
> Wasservolumen, Tiefe und Besatz.
> ...



Moin,
sehe ich genau so.
Ich denke, das ich meine Fische artgerecht halte und das bedeutet unter anderem, das ich ihnen auch die Winterruhe lasse. Letzten Winter hatte ich 25cm Eis auf dem Teich, bis auf eine kleine Stelle von ca. 0,5m², die ich mit einem Sprudelstein eisfrei hielt.

Und zu deiner Frage der Leistung: Die Energiemenge die ich brauche um eine bestimmte Menge Wasser zu erwärmen bzw. auf Temperatur zu halten ist gleich. Soll heißen ob du einen 3kw oder 5kw Heizer nutzt ist egal, beide brauchen die gleiche Energie um das Wasser zu erhitzen. Der 3kw Heizer braucht halt nur länger.
z.B. braucht es ca.4kJ (kilojule) um 1 Liter Wasser um 1° zu erwärmen, wie schnell das geht, entscheidet die zugefügte Energie

Und wie du selbst schon schreibst, macht das auch nur mit einer vernünftigen Abdeckung Sinn.
Im benachbarten Forum gibts nen Thread über Teichabdeckungen, vielleicht fängt ja mal wer an und stellt hier seine Abdeckung vor.

mfg Bodo, der heute seinen Filter in der Garage parkt und den Teich sich selbst überläßt


----------



## maritim (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

hallo,

darf ich dich fragen aus welchen grund du eine teichheizung benötigst?
sollen tiere in deinen teich?

eine teichheizung ist eine feine sache, aber total unwirtschaftlich.
bei dem letzten strengen winter habe ich mir auch eine teichheizung besorgt.
der winter war so streng, das die temperaturen zum ersten mal bei 1,50m wassertiefe unter 3 grad gefallen sind.

habe dann die teichheizung so eingestellt, das sie eine temperatur von ca. 5 grad erreicht.
ein alter teichhase hat mir den tipp gegeben, das ich ca.1 bis 2 cm wasser ablassen sollte, das sich unter der dicken eisdecke ein luftpolster bildet.
so hatte ich die eisdecke als isolierungen und das wasser hatte die richtige temperatur.

benötigt wurde die heizung nur in den 4 wochen, wo wir nachts bis minus 20 grad hatten.

dank der dicken eisschicht die als isolierung gedient hat, lag der stromverbrauch bei ca. 90 euro


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Und wie du selbst schon schreibst, macht das auch nur mit einer vernünftigen Abdeckung Sinn.
> Im benachbarten Forum gibts nen Thread über Teichabdeckungen, vielleicht fängt ja mal wer an und stellt hier seine Abdeckung vor.



Hi,

das haben wir hier auch schon zu genüge gehabt, benutzt die Suchfunktion und schaut mal in die Koiabteilung.
z.B. hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15737/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24765/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14799/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19606/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18994/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18678/?q=winterabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3476/?q=winterabdeckung


----------



## bodo61 (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Jo,
hab ich wohl `n bißchen geschlafen.aua

 Die besten Abdeckungen hab ich sicher hier gesehen.


----------



## tellerrand (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Ich schließe mich der Frage mal an:

ich habe einen winzigen Tecih, eher ein Becken. Letzten Winter fror der ziemlich weit zu, diesen Winter möchten wir mit einer Heizung dies verhinden. (letzten Winter haben wir mit mit warmen Wasser gefüllten Flaschen aufgetaut).

Wie setze ich so eine Heizung am besten ein?
Hatte an die Anschaffung eines 100 W Modells gedacht, weniger gibts ja auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Hallo Tellerand,

schön, dass Du mal über selbigen schauen möchtest  - herzlich :Willkommen2 dazu.

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich auch noch einen recht kleinen Teich. Die meiste Zeit reichte ein Sprudelstein, um ein Loch offen zu halten. Als es richtig eisig wurde, habe ich den mit einem 100-Watt-Heizer unterstützt. Den hatte ich an einer fernbedienten Steckdose hängen, so dass ich den auch abends noch spontan zuschalten konnte, wenn das Thermometer "Alarm geschlagen" hat. Keine Ausfälle zu beklagen.


----------



## tellerrand (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Danke!

Wie klein war denn dein Teich?

Wie lange hast du die 100W jeweils zugeschaltet?

Ich habe irgendwie Angst, dass ich den Teich zu sehr aufheize...


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: wer kennt sich mit Teichheizer aus? wieviel Watt ?*

Hi,

der Teich hatte ca. 1.000 Liter bestehend aus zwei Becken, die mittels Pumpe und Überlauf miteinander verbunden waren. Das größere der beiden Becken war ein Fertigbecken mit ca. 600 Litern. Hier hing der Heizer. Meistens lief er nachts - ca. von abends 19 Uhr bis morgens 9 Uhr und an einigen wenigen Tagen durchgehend.


----------

